# Day One over a Weekend



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

looking for some advise really, I am due to start my third IUI now, but day one has fallen today (at least I think it is day one, still very light bled at the moment), as you meant to start injections on day two, which maybe tomorrow, but the clinic says don't start until you have notified them, not sure what to do now, I suppose if it I don't bleed heavily until tomorrow will that be the real day one.

I hope some of that makes sense, sometimes I feel so unknowledgable i get embarrassed.

Any thoughts

Thanks
Mo


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

do your clinic usually scan you before you commence the injections? if so then maybe wait till you can have a scan on monday..one day at the beginning of the cycle doesnt really make a lot of difference i dont think..but it depends on how they work really  sorry thast doeant really help much..guess what i'm saying is dont get het up over one day..if you dont start the injections till day 3 it wouldnt be a disaster

good luck

kj x


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Kj, nice to have a voice of reason, they make a point of saying not to start injections until you've spoken to them.

They normally scan on day 3 or 4 so I think you a probably right and that a day at the beginning won't matter.

Thanks, feel calmer now


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mo

KJ is absolutely right, no need for concern, I've recently completed my first cycle of IUI and was in the same position, just ring the clinic on Monday and ask for an urgent call back as you will need a scan.  Are you at Exeter?

Louj x


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Louj,
thanks was trying desperately not to worry, but you know what its like sometimes it just all blows up in your mind, will ring them first thing Monday, I'm in Derriford.

Thanks again


----------

